
Apple Unleashes New Macs, Multitouch Mouse - carterschonwald
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/10/newmacs/
======
st3fan
Beautiful! That iMac looks like a fabulous UNIX workstation.

And I soooo want that mouse.

Anyone know of a good creative way to send an old Mighty Mouse with stuck
scrollball to mighty-mouse-heaven? I'll document it on video :-)

~~~
spydez
Some thermite?

A high powered air cannon?

A bath in liquid nitrogen followed by a toss in the air and an impact with a
baseball bat on the way back down?

